# First Bell & Ross: BR02-94



## r.innes (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wanted to share my new purchase  Its my first B&R watch and it joins a IWC Portuguese and a Tag Heuer Monaco in my collection of 3 :-d










Richard.


----------



## r.innes (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a quick question to anyone who also owns this watch (or knows about it) what should I be expected in the accuracy stakes? I have an IWC Portuguese Chrono that loses no more than about 3secs a week. However, I seem to set this against one of the many "atomic clocks" on the internet and within a day its 10-15 secs out...! 

I had a similar issue with my portuguese and a trip back to IWC sorted it out - do you think I need to send back to B&R for a recalibration or is 10-15secs a day acceptable for a watch like this?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition! Awesome watch!!! I can't comment on the accuracy issue because I don't own one. I'd love to (SS version), but don't. I can say that I have an 01-94 that runs about 5-7 secs out a day, but I'm not touching it. I'd rather reset the time every couple of weeks than have someone open my watch. That's MHO.
Anyhoo, enjoy your new timepiece!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats on a cool B&R! My BR03-92 runs at +1 a day, everyday which has been a real pleasant surprise.


----------



## r.innes (Feb 15, 2011)

Got my BR02-94 back from my AD after a roundtrip to B&R to sort out the fast running of the mechanism. 

I was told that they found the problem in that the mainspring was "too slack" and its now been corrected. They told me that B&R had asked me to give it a week to settle down and then see how it is running and if there's still an issue they will have to replace the entire mechanism. 

I only picked it up yesterday, but its currently now running slow about 15 seconds/day. Which is certainly better than the minute a day fast that it was running. 

My questions are: 

- given that the tolerance for this watch is 0/+10 should I be worried that its running slow, currently -16s? 

-have people heard of being asked to let a watch "settle down" after a service, and if so, is it likely that this "slowness" will fall away over the next week and it will come back inline? 

Guess my backstop is the offer of a replacement mechanism if this doesn't work, but I'd rather not lose the watch for another couple/few weeks if I don't have too... 

Thanks for the advice! 

Richard.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Richard!
Just want to edit something that I said on my first reply. My watch runs out 5-7 secs. a week, not a day.(my baad)
As far as your situation, never heard of the "settle down" story. If I were you, give it three days to"settle down" at most, and if it doesn't, take them up on their offer. Heck, I'd ask for a new watch not just a new mechanism, that way you don't lose the watch for a couple of weeks again. No reason someone buys a new watch and has to go through service twice in the first couple weeks. Give em hell Harry!


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Richard and welcome to the BR brotherhood. Have the same watch and LOVE IT! It's a little tougher to find different straps for it but they can totally change the personality of the watch. Mine is pretty accurate... Running -5 to 7 seconds every few days but I wouldn't be bothered if it was mine running 15 seconds off a day.

Enjoy it and wear it in good health!


----------



## r.innes (Feb 15, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


> Hey Richard!
> Just want to edit something that I said on my first reply. My watch runs out 5-7 secs. a week, not a day.(my baad)
> As far as your situation, never heard of the "settle down" story. If I were you, give it three days to"settle down" at most, and if it doesn't, take them up on their offer. Heck, I'd ask for a new watch not just a new mechanism, that way you don't lose the watch for a couple of weeks again. No reason someone buys a new watch and has to go through service twice in the first couple weeks. Give em hell Harry!


Thought I'd give a little update on my progress. I agree with Ron's point that I shouldn't have to get a new watch serviced twice in the first few weeks after buying it, so I went back to the AD and said that it wasn't acceptable and that I wanted a new watch. They understood my point of view and made a couple of phone calls. I was told that they had spoken directly with the CEO of Bell & Ross UK and he had promised if I allowed it to be sent in they would guarantee to fix it once and for all and have it turned around in a few days so I wouldn't have to be without the watch for weeks. Although slightly reticent, I appreciated that the CEO was trying to fix the situation so agreed to let them have one last chance - that was last wednesday and I'm waiting for my watch back. Hopefully anytime now.

I'll report back when I know if its fixed or not...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Richard!
Thanks for the update! It's a shame they didn't just give you a new one altogether. But keep us informed. Would like to know what the turnaround is this time. BTW, are they giving you a new mechanism or just fixing it???


----------



## r.innes (Feb 15, 2011)

They said the turn around would be a few days but it ended up being over a week. The reason I was given is that they wanted to make doubly sure that it was fixed (as this is the 2nd time going back in only 4 weeks of ownership!) and they wanted to run extended multi-day regulation tests. (Not sure if they replaced the movement or not. But the works schedule lists only 'regulation' so don't think so).

Got the watch back yesterday, along with my letter from B&R extending my warranty by 6months due to the problems I've had.

Happy to say it seems to be fixed - 21hrs after setting it the USNO online clock it is currently still running dead to time (+/- 0 secs) so very happy seeing as before I sent it in it would have been 20-30secs slow after that sort of period. I'll wait and see if it holds, but feeling optimistic at the moment.

Happy all-in-all with how both my AD (Kronometry 1999 on Bond St, London) and B&R dealt with the issue.

Richard.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Richard!
I'm happy it all worked out so well for you. In a way when a watch is tested so rigorously you end up with a better product (+/- 0 secs). It's good to know that B&R is that kind of company that clearly stands behind their product. And 6+months on the warranty is nice too.
Wear it in the best!!!


----------



## edward015 (Mar 17, 2011)

DoxaDavid said:


> Hi Richard and welcome to the BR brotherhood. Have the same watch and LOVE IT! It's a little tougher to find different straps for it but they can totally change the personality of the watch. Mine is pretty accurate... Running -5 to 7 seconds every few days but I wouldn't be bothered if it was mine running 15 seconds off a day.
> 
> Enjoy it and wear it in good health!


Hey man. Where'd you get this black & orange strap? Is it leather?


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

edward015 said:


> Hey man. Where'd you get this black & orange strap? Is it leather?


Obviously not mine, but def looks leather and its custom made.


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats, great choice, one of the nicest B&R !


----------



## mik3 (May 26, 2010)

Such a beautiful watch!! I keep coming back to this post; I'll be saving up for one as well.....


----------

